
Play store listing post mortem - tlarkworthy
https://corepox.net/devlog/corepox-early-access-release-post-mortem
======
tlarkworthy
The really cool thing about the firebase -> bigquery -> datastudio
visualisation path is that the results are nearly live, I think the lag is in
the order of 15 minutes, which is amazing when you roll something new out.

